# careers



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

alrighty... just curious as to what everyone's job is... what you wish your job was... what your job is going to be... anything like that ((trying to get ideas for my future career and thougth itd be a fun topic))


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

NBA basketball player cause they make lots and lots of money.
that or computer tester cause I love computers


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I was a medical research scientist but am now in Nursing school, so will be a Nurse in a year  But I always wanted to be a Forensic Pathologist, just too old now for that much school, and wasn't ever willing to focus on school for that long to be honest.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I am accountant, few years will own 50% of firm hopefully.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

guppyart said:


> NBA basketball player


typical


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

Beerleader said:


> I was a medical research scientist but am now in Nursing school, so will be a Nurse in a year  But I always wanted to be a Forensic Pathologist, just too old now for that much school, and wasn't ever willing to focus on school for that long to be honest.


whats a forensic pathologist? i have no idea what that is LOL


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

MalawianPro said:
 

> I am accountant, few years will own 50% of firm hopefully.


woah... is that alot? lol... seems liek it to me... but i thought you were a male gigolo? FALSE ADVERTISEMENT  JK


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Forensic pathologist = medical examiner/coroner. A regular Quincy.

I don't have a career anymore, and my future prospects aren't looking very good. I guess I would like to be a screenwriter.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

About this... I'm thinking myself. I love to be a VET but there're many things may go against me. And it should be a very good jo, well, temporarily. So still think and still on deate (with parents). 
Anyone love doing something like that? Be ready for those bites, scratch, kick an so on...?


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

for a time i wanted to be a zoologist, but now I'm studying to be a police officer

currently a cashier at Boston Market


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i am a cashier and i clean commercially, but im not sure what i want to do as a career...i am considering being an electrician for a while to see what it is like, and everybody that has seen the stuff that i have made with wood says i am skilled enough to do that as a living...and i am learning Auto-CAD so if all else fails i could do that...so basically i dont know what im gonna do, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

i plan on being a marine biologist or maybe open up my own lfs. dunno really. lol. but definitely something along those lines.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid I may be with you


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

just curious as to what everyone's job is... Manufacturing Engineer
what you wish your job was... Offical internet surfer.
what your job is going to be... Retired. LOL


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

right now im working on a microbiology major at ohio university. I would like to get either a research job or a job at a zoo after school. But the chances are ill have to get a few years of experience in before either of those is a possibility.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

baby~doll said:


> woah... is that alot? lol... seems liek it to me... but i thought you were a male gigolo? FALSE ADVERTISEMENT  JK


 
Well duh that's what weekends are for


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Well duh that's what weekends are for


omg... lmao


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Lydia said:


> i am a cashier and i clean commercially, but im not sure what i want to do as a career...i am considering being an electrician for a while to see what it is like, and everybody that has seen the stuff that i have made with wood says i am skilled enough to do that as a living...and i am learning Auto-CAD so if all else fails i could do that...so basically i dont know what im gonna do, lol



Trade chicks are great! You could be the next Amy Wynn!*s*


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

baby~doll said:


> whats a forensic pathologist? i have no idea what that is LOL


Easiest description is a doctor that does autopsy for crimes mostly. Its the docs you see on CSI and other shows. It entails more than that but gives you an idea


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

think that's weird, a guy i used to work with, he was head butcher in meat shop(including going out and butchering beef/pigs) and his wife owns and works the funeral home, she's a morticia i think it's called, and they used to live in the upstairs apt. above the funeral home, now that is weird and freaky.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

that is really weird, now


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> I'd be afraid to touch dead people. oy. but I've always wanted a career in forensics. or something scientific.


Well if you do any forensics you will more than likely have to touch a dead body or at least look at it hehe if not you'll still be touching tissues, blood, or dna of some type of the dead person.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> think that's weird, a guy i used to work with, he was head butcher in meat shop(including going out and butchering beef/pigs) and his wife owns and works the funeral home, she's a morticia i think it's called, and they used to live in the upstairs apt. above the funeral home, now that is weird and freaky.


Doing autopsy is bad for some I know, but I can't imagine putting clothes and doing hair/make-up for a corpse, that just seems weird almost like playing dress up w/ a dead body hehe but i know it has to be done by someone


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> well i couldn't look at a dead person that JUST died. like bones and DNA is fine, just not looking at a DEAD person.


Yeah I do understand. I'm ok with it I guess..mainly as long as its someone I don't know. Although I did go into the room to say goodbye to my bro-in-law 3 weeks ago. We found him he passed in his bed at a very young age, now that was very hard. But still didnt bother me that it was a body it was actually peaceful, just hard because I'd rather have them wake up and it was hard for a last memory. But its something I guess a person gets used to if its their job. I did feel bad for the coroner that day. I realized that is all he does, come into homes and see grieving people all day and night, must be hard! At least as the pathologist you don't go to their homes, they come to you.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I know what it is like too, and am sorry for yalls losses.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> I am sorry for your loss. I know what its like to lose a loved one. My best friend died of cancer.


Thanks a lot I appreciate that, and sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I don't think a person ever gets over it, you just get used to them being gone with time. But I think a person can grieve and miss someone their whole life. So don't listen to anyone that tells you that. Until they experience something close to it, they will never realize how that must hurt you.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Beerleader said:


> I don't think a person ever gets over it, you just get used to them being gone with time. But I think a person can grieve and miss someone their whole life. So don't listen to anyone that tells you that. Until they experience something close to it, they will never realize how that must hurt you.


I agree with you. I dont think it is possible to ever "get over it". I don't think it is possible to know how bad it hurts unless it happens to you.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Well thats a good thing. Sometimes memories can be sad or happy ones. I find myself driving sometimes and hear a song that reminds me of him and either cry if its a sad one, or laugh if I think of something funny we did. Its weird how memories can keep you going. 

And yeah Lydia ppl really can't know til it happens to them w/ someone really close. I remember right after it happened the first time we went out to eat. I found myself so upset that everyone was laughing and having a good time and I realized life just goes on and people had no idea how bad we were suffering just trying to choke our food down. Its weird but you want everyone to sulk w/ you almost.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yah. I know what you mean. She was sick for a year before she died, and it has been 5 years now but i still miss her really bad. Memories help alot, to me.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I'm really sorry about that, I know it has to be hard losing your mother. And yeah sometimes loss is a miserable thing because its the one thing you can't do anything to fix or change.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank-you.
I know it would be hard to lose even a close friend too.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I've never experienced / suffered any loss before but I think it's nasty. Ohh I'm not ready :S


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Yeah it is terrible. I had lost many older ppl like great aunts, cousins etc. nobody I was really really close to. Then when I got to college it started. Lost one friend to leukemia at 22, then another to a senseless overdose at 21, then a really close friend got hit by a drunk driver on his motorcycle at 28, then 3 weeks ago (brother in law) age 30, to unknown factor til we get the autopsy report. We think it could have been the bloodclot he just found in his leg, he was on a few meds and some couldn't be mixed so don't know if he messed up. It is a really hard thing anytime but worse when you really know someone and have to experience a loss of their presence forever.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

just curious as to what everyone's job is... Sales Associate at Walmart, sales at The UPS Store
what you wish your job was... I wouldnt have one, ride horses professionally
what your job is going to be... Accountant/General Business Manager


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I am self employed I remodel houses and fix small repairs that the big companies like Empire and champion in my area don't

Sitting back and let my employes do the work


----------

